# 20 mph wind effect on a .243



## Jena

Maybe this should be in the Outdoors forum, but how much will a 20mph crosswind affect my shot with a .243? Is that affect linear? Like does a 40mph wind affect it twice as much?

I really need to shoot a deer tonight even though its windy (yay Wyoming). I get pretty close...within 50 to 75 yds. 

I am new-ish to hunting and I just dont know if its an inch or a mile. I'm guessing it won't matter over that small a distanc3 but thought I'd check.

Thanks!


----------



## Texaspredatorhu

Based on a 95 grain ballistic tip at 3100 fps at the muzzle with a sight in range of 100 yards(not that it matters) but at 75 yards you will have .8 inches of drift. A 40mph wind will double it at 75 yards. Given you do everything you are supposed to it would be negligible.


----------



## Jena

Thanks! Thats what I figured.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

you can run all the number you like here http://www.hornady.com/ballistics-resource/ballistics-calculator using the advanced option you can set angle of the wind and wind speed to calculate drop and drift 


but basically for a kill shot on a deer unless the wind is very strong more than 30 mph any shot 100 yards or under is still fine 

as an example my 223 round uses a 55gr bullet with a Ballistic coefficient of .235 at about 3100 fps with a 90 degree 30 mph cross wind I can expect to be about 3 inches off of point of aim at 100 yards this is a low BC and not a long range round by any means but about what you could expect from any off the shelf basic fmj or in my case spire point ammo


if you order yourself an AR500 steel gong https://www.amazon.com/Xsteel-B00UY...&sr=8-1&keywords=8+inch+ar500+target+1/2+inch
8 inches is about right for a good lung shot on a deer then set it out and shoot at it in different conditions you will get a feel for what you can and can't hit reliably under the conditions 

paint it black between practices you should be able to hit the middle every time on the first shot it will be easy to see in the binoculars on the black paint if you do that and have a good idea of your distances then your set to , you know your limits you know what you can hit and the conditions you can hit it


----------



## Fishindude

I've got a 260 yard 12" steel plate due south of my back patio and our predominant wind is typically a crosswind from the west. Wind drift can be significant at times, even enough to miss the plate. Most hunters don't give it much thought, but wind drift is definitely something to know a little about if making long shots in nasty weather.


----------

